# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Oracle >  ebook فارسی برای نصب و راه اندازی oracle

## maryam_safary

ebook  فارسی برای نصب oracle هم نسخه server وهم client وهمچنین تنظیماتی که برای راه اندازی و کار با oracle ترجیحا oracle 9 لازم است


متشکرم

----------


## bestmask2002

روی چه نوع سیستم عاملی ؟ لینوکس اگه می خوای فکر کنم داشته باشم؛ اگه می خوای بگو برات پیدا کنم

----------


## hmm

خوبه اینجا بگذارید تا بقیه هم استفاده کنن

----------


## bestmask2002

دوست عزیز خوب شما بگید چی می خواهید من به روی چشم اگه نداشتم هم سعی می کنم بگردم از جائی پیدا کنم براتون  :لبخند:

----------


## hmm

دوست گرامی 
اجالتا اگه مقاله فارسی نصب رو لینوکس یا ویندوز دارین ارسال کنین بسیار مفید خواهد بود

----------


## maryam_safary

document فارسی یا انگلیسی مربوط به نصب oracle 9i و تنظیمات شبکه روی سیستم عامل windows 2000  یا xp

----------


## h_baqery

نصب قدم به قدم  oracle روی redhat ، fedora ، ubuntu ، solaris و ...

http://www.dizwell.com/prod/node/695#installation

----------


## negar*

منم e- book فارسی واسه اراکل 2-10خیلی نیاز دارم خواهش می کنم هرکی داره لطف کنه

----------


## ali_abbasi22145

سلام
من نصب اوراکل تحت WIN XP و Windows 2000 server  را می خواهم.

----------

